# DivX from USB HD on my PStwo



## Skeem101 (Sep 26, 2007)

Hi there,

I have just ordered an external USB2 box, so I can put my SATA-disk inside and connect it to my PStwo slim. I am not so interested in playing games from HD. What I would much rather like to know is if it is fairly straightforward to connect your USB-HD with a couple of divx-movies to the PStwo and use the machine as a divx-player/media center?! I already have Ulaunch.elf and the newest SMS on a boot-cd. I tried running some AVI- and divx- movies from DVD and CD and they worked perfectly, but now I would like to put all my divx-movies on HD and watch them from there. When I use the browser in SMS it seems the program is able to load files from all kinds of drives connected to the PStwo, including external HDs, so maybe I don't need any special software to make it run or do I??? By the way... how do I copy uLaunch.elf and SMS to my memory-card... I just can't figure it out?! Thanks everybody in advance for your help...


----------



## Liggy (Sep 27, 2007)

You have searched through the tut section for this *Play DivX/Xvid/MP3 on your Playstation 2.?  *.... well obviously you have...(try not to double post, it makes people 'mad' and fills forums up like crazy) try reading through all the messages in there that's what they are there for.  try this link  *www.sksapps.com under p2 apps there should be a file for MC exploit.


----------

